# Angelina Jolie = Tom Cruise?



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2008)

[FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Jolie subs for Cruise in "Salt" thriller*[/SIZE][/FONT]



> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]"Edwin A. Salt" is getting a sex change.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]New mom Angelina Jolie, coming off the hit movie "Wanted," is in negotiations to replace Tom Cruise in the Columbia spy thriller.[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]Screenwriter Kurt Wimmer[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1] will redraft the screenplay, about a CIA officer who must prove she is not a Russian sleeper spy out to assassinate the president, to suit Jolie.[/SIZE][/FONT]


You know...I can see it!


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 12, 2008)

arnisador said:


> [FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=+1]*Jolie subs for Cruise in "Salt" thriller*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> You know...I can see it!


Ya, for some weird reason... so could I. 

Cruise (can be) a fine actor but Jolie is a lot easier on the eyes... she also helps enhance the image of women being just as smart and as tough as men.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 13, 2008)

I am all for it.
I would much rather watch her than him


----------



## jkembry (Aug 13, 2008)

I might even pay money to see this instead of waiting for NetFlix.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 13, 2008)

Works for me to be honest IMO it sounds like Jolie is a better fit for the part than Cruise.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> I am all for it.
> I would much rather watch her than him



I think I agree at this point!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## zDom (Aug 14, 2008)

Of course this works. Tom is only TECHNICALLY a man.

Jolie is much tougher, in addition to being prettier


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 18, 2008)

zDom said:


> Of course this works. Tom is only TECHNICALLY a man.
> 
> Jolie is much tougher, in addition to being prettier


 
A much  better action hero all around I'd say!


----------

